# My new Baby!



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

Going to be running my 8 ID8's @4ohm final load.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Nice lookin' amp.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

generalkorrd,

She is a beauty


----------



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

Sexy!


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks guys, lets hope it sounds as good as it looks


----------



## BassAddictJ (Oct 1, 2009)

good condition too. hard to find those all chrome amps without being scratched to hell.


----------

